# ▀▄ Miglior Detailing: BMW 335d M-Sport Coupe OVERHAUL! ▄▀



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Please take the time to view our full website!!
Detailing In Lancashire Manchester & North West - Miglior Detailing!

If you want to see daily update and photos, please follow us! Links are below!!

 ​
*BMW 3 series 335d M-Sport Coupe* 

Hi guys, it's been a while since my last right up, it's been so busy at Miglior I've found it hard to get time to put together the write ups! The good thing is that I have still been taking plenty of photos!

Anyway on with the job. This BMW 335d came to Miglior for a lot to be done:
Full Alloy wheel refurbish & Colour change
Dent and Scuffed door to sort
Scuffed front bumper 
Enhancement detail/correction in some areas
New centre caps
Interior Leather detailing
Paint Wheel bolts!

So a lot of time was needed to bring this car back to life! It started out life as a beautiful and rare car, having BMW individual leather and exterior paintwork. It must have had a tough life up to now.

This is how the car was dropped off.










Buffer trails on the boot and the rest of the car!










It looks like someone has had the scouring pad out to remove something off the paintwork here










In the early morning sun we can see the full extent of the damage to the car.










This is the dent/scuff we will have to sort out. The centre of the dent looks as if it might need paint, we'll see.










Washing marks and swirls on the lower panels.










Random scratches on the front. Probably from bushes and careless washing.










The wheels were looking a little tired and were full of kerb marks.










Kerb Marks










The interior was looking worse for wear too.










Inside the unit, we see more kerb marks










So the wheels were removed ready for their refurbishment.










This gave me chance to sort out the scuff on the front bumper.



















Painted and lacquered










Dried and ready for final prep and clean up!










Once scuff was done it was time to get on with the interior.










Before










During














































Now, remember that scuff and dent on the passenger door, well here we are taking it out.










There was some insulation above the dent so I couldn't get to it down the window slot so I had to work it thru a hole in the end of the door.










With the wheels still off I had chance to get the wheel bolts sorted.

Looking a little sorry for themselves.



















Cleaned, and dried ready for painting










First coat of primer.










When the primer coats had dried, it was time for the first dust coat of paint.










And all done










Now, the wheels were ready to be refitted. We also supplied and fitted two new rear tyres for the customer. Absolutely stunning shadow chrome finish.




























With everything being tidied up it would be stupid to refit the old, tatty centre caps so four brand new genuine centre caps were fitted.










The wheels now were refitted to the car and the car was taken outside for its wash.



















The car was washed with our two bucket method and fully decontaminated.










The car was moved into the unit still wet to be dried inside.










Now the car is spotlessly clean, I can start work on the paintwork and get it into shape.

Remember the scuff on the door where we took the dent out?

Well...here it is.










The main scuff looked like it might need some paint. It has slightly fractured the clear coat but I was about to find out how much. At all costs, the owner wanted to avoid having to paint the door, purely for paint match issues.

I started off with a mid to aggressive combination to see how I got on. I persevered with this until I got this...










So, the majority of the mark gone, but still evidence of an accident so out came the sanding paper.










I wet sanded the area in three stages to get the best possible results and clarity.

After this the paint was also polished in three stages for the same reasons.

This left this...



















There was a slight line left by the incident but nothing could be done about this, it was also barely visible.










I worked around the rest of the car producing great results in the time I had to finish the car.










The rest of the car was in dire need of attention!























































Once the polishing was done, the car was given an IPA wipe down then the paint was cleansed again.

Here I am applying the first of three coats of sealant on the car










Wheel sealant being applied










Looking a lot sharper now!










Now the sealant has been buffed off, the car is really starting to shine!










All the little extra details were completed when the sealant was curing.

Please enjoy the after photos!























































Thanks for reading!!


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Fantastic finished results :thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

very nice work the turn around was stunning bet the owner hit the floor when he saw that.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Fantastic work mate, looks mint.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Very nice work there buddy. Nice decent honest turn around.. :thumb:


----------



## sgwilliams187 (Jun 13, 2011)

excellent read and amazing work


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Very nice Jay. Are you doing the repairs yourself or an outside source?


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

Amazing results, can't believe how well that door came out after its scrape.


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

nice work as always Jay :thumb:

ps

thanks for the card on the RS4 at costco the other day :lol:


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Looks great.

What paint did you use for the bolts?


----------



## HebdenDave (Mar 7, 2011)

Looks superb -bet the owner was chuffed!


----------



## uzi-blue (Mar 16, 2011)

Amazing job, car looks great. :argie:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Stunning work as always mate.


----------



## e4n rs (Dec 2, 2010)

absolutely stunning results !! well done fellas always an informative well presented write up too


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic work..


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning finish Jay


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Sweet!


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

Great work!
That car looks great in that colour too


----------



## nick7 (Apr 14, 2011)

Fantastic work and alloys look brilliant


----------



## Dwayne (Jul 27, 2010)

Wow, another fantastic turnaround!!

great work, do you do the PDR work yourself?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Great Work Jay - can you pm me any info on the lift please? 

ATB

John


----------



## wayne RS250 (Jul 10, 2010)

Nice work as always jay


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Excellent work and a superb finish


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Nice work Jay


----------



## bilout48 (Apr 10, 2008)

whow


----------



## DMS (May 4, 2011)

Stunning work:thumb:


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

wow,great work.may i ask what you would charge for such a detail?


----------



## riles (Jan 27, 2011)

some fantastic finished results there mate.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Excellent end result :thumb:


----------



## Kris1986 (May 19, 2008)

Just lovely! Well done


----------



## roughshine (May 3, 2011)

looks great!

is the colour *onyx-blue* by any chance?


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

Cracking as always Jay!

Chris


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2011)

:thumb: very nice fella.Oh sorry i didn't pop last week didn't come past yours till 11;30pm but will defo come in next month :thumb:

Anthony


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

cracking work Jay:thumb:


----------



## Eric_Witt (Jun 9, 2010)

Outstanding job! very inspiring!


----------



## taire2011 (Apr 20, 2011)

Wow, great finish and write up fella


----------



## El_Cid (Jun 14, 2010)

Niceee !! ****ing work !!!!!!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

stunning simply stunning job great work !!!


----------



## jonjay (Feb 28, 2008)

Amazing turnaround - hard work and dedication right there.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Nice work Jay - been following this one on Twitter! Really great to see that you offer even more than just machine correction, great job!


----------



## bluesmartie (May 9, 2011)

Wow, stunning work!


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Pride & Performance said:


> nice work as always Jay :thumb:
> 
> ps
> 
> thanks for the card on the RS4 at costco the other day :lol:


Ey? theres a few people around the NW and beyond that hand out my cards. I was at costco a while back but dont remember any RS4s? :thumb:


----------



## squeakyclean32 (Mar 13, 2010)

Attention to Detail.....Great results & the door looked almost perfect :thumb::thumb:


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Great work there dude - it's such a shame that the car was in that state to start with, especially the interior!!


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Outstanding job! I've worked on the exact same colour combination and when the is in perfect condition afterworks (like here) it's absolutely amazing! Great job on the wheels and interior as well! :thumb:


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

well....its not quite perfect, i would have loved to fully correct the whole car, but the owner didnt want to


----------



## T25DOC (Jan 11, 2010)

Looks superb....well done chap.... (",)


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

thanks for the kind commemts guys


----------



## pimpmyc250 (May 12, 2011)

wow amazing


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Stunning transformation!!


----------



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

If that's not a full correction, then it still looked amazing!

Love the wheel colour as well.


----------



## shantz (Feb 1, 2011)

always loved the M coupe... disaponted there's not more of them on the road here! (Canada)


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

Nice work.


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

excellent work


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Bet that cost the owner a nice penny or 2 lol 


Good work there mate


----------



## 500tie (Oct 15, 2009)

Fantastic turnaround mate what is it with people that own nice cars they just cant look after them although if that happend all the detailing busineses would go bust


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

very nice indeed!


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Simply brilliant end-to-end detail Jay. 

Very nice result.


----------

